# American Beech for smoking?



## bubbly top bbq (Jan 5, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried American Beech for smoking?  I have never seen it mentioned anywhere as a smoking wood, but it is a nut tree and fairly dense.


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 5, 2007)

cobbiebook - check out this sticky by Dutch in the Woods for Smoking forum. It mentions beech in reference for internet sources. Hope this helps.

Keep Smokin


----------



## bubbly top bbq (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks.... I looked in the post and didn't see anything the first time.  I guess I didn't read it too closely.  Found it on the second read through.  Thanks again.


----------

